# High Hay Prices Holding Due to Weather



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

High hay prices across the land due to the cold and wet late Spring.

Regards, Mike

http://hayandforage.com/marketing/spring-showers-snow-help-hold-hay-prices-high


----------

